# TRANSFORMERS [movie]



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

Transformers are fictional alien robots and the titular characters of a popular Hasbro toy line and its spin-offs. They come from the planet Cybertron and are divided into the heroic Autobots, led by Optimus Prime, and the evil Decepticons, led by Megatron. They are able to "transform", rearranging their bodies into a common and innocuous form, such as a car, aircraft, or animal, which is reflected by the taglines "More Than Meets the Eye" and "Robots in Disguise". Beyond that, they can displace mass, combine or apply synthetic flesh. ...more


*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/61/Primemegsposter.jpg/200px-Primemegsposter.jpg

[click the pic to visit homepage]

Download the *HD Trailer* from here - *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/nt/ma/ma_mov_1.gif - *us.movies1.yimg.com/movies.yahoo.com/images/hv/photo/movie_pix/paramount_pictures/transformers/transformers_teaserposter.jpg

======================
i was a fan of this Transformers cartoon aired on Cartoon Network back in 90's 

i also had a Transformer toy car, a small "Yellow" Transforming car.

some punk stole it, i forgot its name.



any Transformers Fan here?


----------



## mediator (Apr 10, 2007)

Like power rangers?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

Power Rangers are too childish, Transformers is cooler & a lot more mature than PR's


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 10, 2007)

ru guys still kids....talking bout transformers and Power Rangers....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

yup, BOYS WILL BE BOYS 



btw i dont watch Power Rangers


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ good that u dont watch power rangers.....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 10, 2007)

Didn't you heard about Mobile Suit Gundum...  


Power Ranger Dino Thunder is cool. I specially like Emma Lahana.


----------



## Official Techie (Apr 10, 2007)

I too like transformers and am waitin for the release of the movie does anyone like ninja robots it used to come on cartoon network many years ago hell the never air a complete series did anyone like curious play it used to come on axn 7 years ago it now airs on animax does anyone like bleach and get backers and chobits and love hina and macross and noir


----------



## Ambar (Apr 10, 2007)

im a bigggggggggggggg and i mean biggggggggggggggggg fan of transformers an the whole DB(dragon ball z.gt) series....i have all of there episodes!


----------



## mediator (Apr 10, 2007)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> I too like transformers and am waitin for the release of the movie does anyone like *ninja robots* it used to come on cartoon network many years ago hell the never air a complete series did anyone like *curious play* it used to come on axn 7 years ago it now airs on animax does anyone like bleach and *get backers* and chobits and love hina and macross and noir


Wow, a lot in common. U can get all the episodes of getbackers and curious play (fushigi yuugi) on youtube! 8)



			
				durselyin said:
			
		

> ru guys still kids....talking bout transformers and Power Rangers....


Age no bar


----------



## outlaw (Apr 10, 2007)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> o does anyone like ninja robots it used to come on cartoon network many years ago hell the never air a complete series




i was a huge fan of ninja robots but i cudnt watch the entire series...

i always wanned to know how they found the robots... and where did cybotron... the "power booster" robot thingy come from and all that.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

found this on gamespot front page *www.gamespot.com/news/6168669.html?tag=topslot;title;3


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 10, 2007)

Every power rangers and transformers episode is same. Power rangers and similar pokemon stuff has made the cartoon network and other channels suck. Power rangers is for kids who want to see same story with not so different settings again and again. Pokemon is always the similar type of fighting , bayblade is pokemon with tops and many such similar show exist. What happened to good cartoon shows i used to watch 2 years ago !!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

FlintStones? 

it was my favorite


----------



## mediator (Apr 10, 2007)

^Grow up, watch Jetsons or TopCat!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 10, 2007)

wow flintstones were my fav. do they come on CN(cartoon network) now also...


----------



## rajasekharan (Apr 10, 2007)

hey i got a question ...

when i was a kid i uesd to watch "glowfriends", "my Little Pony", "vagley ki dunia" , "mr.Yogi" on DD.....

does any one still have "glowfriends" and "my Little Pony" all episodes ????
where can i get them..??
I love that series ..., i had a pillow cover of them back in my childhood days,

now i miss them...


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 10, 2007)

Me too
i love that show
sci fi
waiting for the movie


----------



## sivarap (Apr 10, 2007)

I love johny bravo and swat cats. and I don't like ninja robots....the drawings are fit to be on a comic book not cartoons.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^Grow up, watch Jetsons or TopCat!


Jetsons was boring when compared to FlintStones. 

forgot TopCat 

my favorite cat, next Heathcliff the fat cat 

*www.rmlicensing.com/ENG/characters%20images/Heathcliff/heathanimation.gif


----------



## Possible (Apr 10, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> the drawings are fit to be on a comic book not cartoons.



Anime hater? 

I loved Johnny Quest the most, followed by Top Cat. Those good old CN days, when TNT used to come after 9 (Or was it 10?) PM, you can never forget them ...

Best time on then were the Power Zone times.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 10, 2007)

wooooooooooooow, I luve transformers. Thanx for the news.


----------



## sivarap (Apr 10, 2007)

Not an anim hater for sure...i love batman of the future ....though the series was very short......


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2007)

yea... the batman in that was like a stick... the classic batman was best... 
also the one in Justice League..


----------



## sivarap (Apr 10, 2007)

dude...both the batman series were entirely different....even the characterisation....batman of future was young and energetic....the classic one was silent, wise and thrilling.

I like bmof only for its gadgets.....
talking of which..... Jhonny quest was the best.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Batman classic


----------



## outlaw (Apr 11, 2007)

> Best time on then were the Power Zone times.




yeah m8 .. POWER ZONE WAS  MA FAV...... now CN sux......


----------



## anispace (Apr 11, 2007)

Dragonball Z, Ninja Robots were awesome. Transformers original(the 1 that was 1st aired on CN) was good. waitin for the movie.

yeah CN sucks now. maybe they target kids less than 10yrs now coz all the new cartoons suck. whatever happened to PowerZone....   even the original Toonami with DBZ was good. 

AniMax has very good Anime no DBZ though.. Anyone here watches Inu Yasha on AniMax


----------



## Pathik (Apr 11, 2007)

ny1 watched swat kats?? Nd thunder kats?? And max steel??


----------



## anispace (Apr 11, 2007)

hey s18000rpm where did u get that autobot vs decepticon pic in ur original post. would love to use it as my wallie.


edit:: found it. heres the link...

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/61/Primemegsposter.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ny1 watched swat kats?? Nd thunder kats?? And max steel??


Yup. 

Iam waiting for transformers game for pc . I hope it wont suck.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ny1 watched swat kats?? Nd thunder kats?? And max steel??


 me a fan of *SWAT KATS*, watched the show like 4-5 times  (every time they aired it again).

their Jet Rocked


----------



## Ambar (Apr 11, 2007)

i watched the transformers trailers.....they are ausome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......eagelry waiting for JULY 4!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 11, 2007)

Duh !!!  Multiplexes will earn atleast another 140 bucks from me..


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 11, 2007)

Batman of future was horrible. IMO


----------



## Chirag (Apr 12, 2007)

*DragonBall Z is coming back on CN!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> *DragonBall Z is coming back on CN!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yea. 

To bad i dont have TV.


----------



## mediator (Apr 12, 2007)

What the heck.....r they gonna show from the start now? The last time they stopped at vegeta saga on kakarotte's duel.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

They showed it till the Ginyu saga in 2002.
I watched the whole thing on youtube


----------



## mediator (Apr 12, 2007)

Huh, youtube is not so cool! I downloaded ALL the episodes from limewire both of DBZ and DBZ GT! 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

Yup,agree with that.I downloaded DB and DBZ manga scans through torrents.
btw.Is GT as good as Z?


----------



## mediator (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I can't judge on that, coz the best part of DBZ was the CELL saga and BUU saga. It was good. But in dbz gt u have SSJ4 which is too good. Also the background music of DBZ gt is better!

Neways have u noticed that DBZ tunes in CELL SAGA r almost the same as those in Mahabharat (the original serial ....1992) ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

Dunno,havent watched Mahabharat


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe we should start a cartoon thread?


----------



## Ambar (Apr 12, 2007)

ya nice idea


----------



## anispace (Apr 12, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> *DragonBall Z is coming back on CN!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!



what where did u get that news? are the ads aired on CN.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 13, 2007)

^^
Yes. Ads started coming 2-3 days back.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 13, 2007)

Transformers Font

direct download [27KB]
*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3848/untitledui2.jpg


Source:

*www.dafont.com/img/dafont.gif

[click the pics]


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 13, 2007)

personally, me waiting for Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles to release here in India !!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> personally, me waiting for Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles to release here in India !!


eh?. It look nothing compared next to transformers.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 14, 2007)

@s18000rpm gr8 news bro i am big fan of this TRANSFORMERS cartoon i like three character optums prime,jet fire and vector prime  and waiting for when the game release thanks creating this thread gr8  thanks*∞


----------



## Goten (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah a transformerz fan her.

I had 4 tranformers toys.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Possible (Apr 21, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> eh?. It look nothing compared next to transformers.



Heh, but TMNT has the best PG-safe modern humor than most other cartoons. Hasn't been on media for long, you may call it old, but to see Mikey say Pizza still makes me laugh


----------



## Chirag (Apr 21, 2007)

One piece is also coming back. Crappy CN India guys, they jst stopped airing One Piece and TMNT after some episodes.


----------



## anispace (Apr 21, 2007)

hope they air the complete DBZ series this time


----------



## Possible (Apr 23, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> hope they air the complete DBZ series this time


They'll go to Freiza saga and then reboot 3 times, go to Android saga and reboot 6 times, and then when your kid watches it 40 years later as an adult, he'll see Cell saga. This is CN, India. It lets you grow up a kid


----------



## Goten (Apr 23, 2007)

Forgot Majin Buu.

I have seen upto episode 276 n yeah DBZ movies too.

Its further than that too.

Peace~~~!


----------



## anispace (Apr 24, 2007)

Possible said:
			
		

> They'll go to Freiza saga and then reboot 3 times, go to Android saga and reboot 6 times, and then when your kid watches it 40 years later as an adult, he'll see Cell saga. This is CN, India. It lets you grow up a kid


----------



## Ambar (Apr 24, 2007)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> Bojack Unbound was awesome.....I also have all DBZ and DBGT episodes and all DBZ DB DBGT movies.......Does anyone have DB episodes??



I have em all...DB,DBZ,DBGT,...all DB movies...(all DVD rips,dual audio eps!!!)...
they rock!


----------



## Ambar (Apr 25, 2007)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> Where do u live??...I need DB episodes only..




i live in delhi...and beware that each series is around 30 GB(DB,DBZ,DBGT)...............


----------



## Possible (Apr 25, 2007)

Goten said:
			
		

> Forgot Majin Buu.
> 
> I have seen upto episode 276 n yeah DBZ movies too.
> 
> ...



Na I haven't forgotten any thing about any cartoon yet. Except Super Human Samurai SS perhaps. Buu saga was totally over stretched. And CN will never show it, so no worries. Best movie I liked was the Broly and its first sequel.


----------



## chicha (Apr 25, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^Grow up, watch Jetsons or TopCat!


MY FAV.
i love the way the cat talks.
Any one here liked Jonney Quest(excuse the spelling).
Simpsons.Waiting for the movie, and i heard that some site will soon give legal to download all the seasons, very soon. i will tell you more when i know

I like ninja robots. there was one strong robot who came rarly.
He had a power in the small dagger he carried.

Any one like SWAT cats, JLA, DEXTER?????? very very nice cartoons


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 27, 2007)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> I too like transformers and am waitin for the release of the movie does anyone like ninja robots it used to come on cartoon network many years ago hell the never air a complete series did anyone like curious play it used to come on axn 7 years ago it now airs on animax does anyone like bleach and get backers and chobits and love hina and macross and noir



damn, there's something called as *punctuation symbols*. fullstops, commas and the likes.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 30, 2007)

DBZ coming now on CN.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2007)

I was already drooling seeing the trailer. But these vids just blew up my head  

Michel Bay Blowing up almost everything.......  Buildings.. Busses .. Flying cars, Flying Tanks   !!! High speed jets transforming in mid-air!!!! ... Phew I hope you guys enjoy the vids . All are on youtube. 

Shia LaBeouf Transformers Exclusive 11MB+

Transformers HBO first look part 1 17MB+

Transformers HBO first look part 2 17MB+

Transformers HBO first look part 3 17MB+

**Spoiler Warning**
8 Scenes From Transformers Movie 2007

I wonder why we dont see SI-FI movies form the japanese/chinese . I have only seen Kung Fu style movies.


MUST RESIST WATCHING TS COPY


----------



## mediator (Jul 16, 2007)

How is final fantasy on animax?


----------



## Ambar (Jul 16, 2007)

does anyone know when transformers is gonna be realesed in INDIA..its already out in us.....


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 26, 2007)

released already... that's what we ppl r talking about.
The movie's good.. visually... krazy some places...
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/81/Brawl_Transforms.gif​


----------



## eggman (Aug 26, 2007)

It was a visual Treat..........awesome effects


----------



## cynosure (Aug 26, 2007)

@Ambar: Man youre the man I need.
Even I have all the DBZ and GT episodes in rm format. 
All I need is DB episodes and its movies.

Will now download The Simpsons -> 41GB.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2007)

@koolbluez  The clip is from Transformers: The Game and not from the movie


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 27, 2007)

^Its from movie not game.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 27, 2007)

wow, theres even confusion b/w movie nd game.....just thinkin how far technology has gone

[all thnx to nvidia, ATI, Intel, AMD & MS]


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2007)

@Tech Genius : Where does that scene take place in the movie? I saw this clip from the intro cutscene from the game ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 27, 2007)

Even i like cartoons like JQ, Spiderman, X MEN, DBZ, Flintstones, and other Sci Fi serials like Small Wonder, Honey I Shrunk The Kids etc

   AMBAR ... Where in delhi ??????? Me too from delhi and wld like to catch some of the action from ur side ........ do reply dude.....


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 27, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> @koolbluez  The clip is from Transformers: The Game and not from the movie


pataaa hai.. i never said it's from the movie


----------



## pirates1323 (Aug 27, 2007)

awesome movie


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 27, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> @Tech Genius : Where does that scene take place in the movie? I saw this clip from the intro cutscene from the game ?


I have played the game but have not seen the movie.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2007)

@Tech Genius - You're missing the greatest thing on earth next to ... whatever! Watch the goddamn movie!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 27, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> @Tech Genius - You're missing the greatest thing on earth next to ... whatever! Watch the goddamn movie!


exactly, 
saw the movie yesterday, seriously its a goddamn sexy movie, excellent animation effects with perfect reflex timing while fighting in the end.
i loved every minute of the movie.


and i'm watching it again now.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2007)

^^ H(ow)TH did you get the ticket Vish? Which theater? Advance Booking? Tried 3 theaters on Saturday did not get the tickets


----------



## vish786 (Aug 27, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> released already... that's what we ppl r talking about.
> The movie's good.. visually... krazy some places...
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/81/Brawl_Transforms.gif​


this visual is from game!!!.

* @charan*,
my friend had got a ticket for me, without ma knowledge. donno how he took it.
watch it man!!!!! if possible.

* @techgenius*, stop playing the game, right now watch it.
  u gonna love the movie if u understand each & every part of it.
my rating 15/10.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> * @charan*,
> my friend had got a ticket for me, without ma knowledge. donno how he took it.
> watch it man!!!!! if possible.



I am a bad man  I have watched it more that 5 time on a good TS copy. Please donot bash me  , I tired a lot to get a ticket but didnot get it


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2007)

Where are the DVD's gonna hit the stores in india? Can spend 500 bucks on this movie 

[Edit: drgrudge]


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2007)

DVD's in November-December. Try grabbing a HD drive and maybe you could pick up some free titles including this movie for free with it and enjoy in full 1080p


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 22, 2007)

Charan - 
We don't want to know if the DVDRip is out or not. Or the group was FLA*TE or not.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 22, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> Even i like cartoons like JQ, Spiderman, X MEN, DBZ, Flintstones, and other Sci Fi serials like Small Wonder, Honey I Shrunk The Kids etc
> 
> AMBAR ... Where in delhi ??????? Me too from delhi and wld like to catch some of the action from ur side ........ do reply dude.....



hmmm... i live near INDIA gate man.....do let me noe.....

and ya i have seen transformers...abount...ummm...15times at home and 5 times in the theater


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

Can any one tell me whether the DVD for the Movie is yet out or not ??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^ Not yet  ... it will be out on October 16th in USA. dono when it will be released in India.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 22, 2007)

nopes...bhai..still waiting fr it!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^

 

thnx for the news though


----------



## lalam (Sep 23, 2007)

Ugh! The movie sucks anyway at least for me. Well the graphics were spectacular but ya its hard to keep your eyes on the action scence's as things went really really fast. This should be watch on the big screen it was small for me


----------



## napster007 (Sep 23, 2007)

^ well dude get used to it bcus the management has already announced 2 more series to the transformers saga.

antways, i loved it.


----------



## lionelxp (Jan 1, 2008)

DVDs out.. retails for 599 Bucks. HDRip is awesome..


----------

